# Bitten by Beethoven



## kungfuthug (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello. This is my first post. I am new to this site, but no-where new to blogs and forums. I just started to develop a taste for classical music and have been bitten by Beethoven.

I have purchased Karajan's and Norrington's complete symphonic cycles and love them both. I would like to start a discussion on ;

*Symphony #1.*

I have been listening to #1 a lot. I have owned Norrington's cycle for over a year. Karajan's is a newer purchase and this is a totally different take on Beethoven for me. After being accustomed to Norrington's tempo and dynamics, it was a real shock to hear Karajan's interpretations.

My preference overall is leaning towards Karajan's interpretation. I was shocked to find out that his cycle was recorded in the 60's and sounds so great. However onthe second movement, I prefer the softer side of Norrington's interpretation.

I am looking for everyone's opinions on Symphony #1, and most importantly see what the collective favorite recording is. So far mine is Karajan's. I want to build a whole collection of each Symphony #'s 1-9 by various conducters and recordings. I love to collect music.

So, what is your favorite #1 recording and why?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have several complete cycles of Beethoven's symphonies. Probably my favorite recording of his 1st symphony would be Herbert von Karajan's 1963:










It was perhaps the first recording of the first that made me sit up and take notice... and think to myself, "You know... that's actually a pretty damn good symphony!"


----------



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the andante, but the rest of the 1st symphony is a pleasant listen. Overall, i like it. I think it was Gunter Wand's recording that I heard.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I also think the cycle done by John Eliot Gardiner--along with the Karajan of 1963, as mentioned by St.Luke previously--with the Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique is well worth your listening to.


----------



## kungfuthug (Sep 20, 2012)

Basically, I am not planning on buying another cycle. I want to purchase maybe another select Symphony #1.


----------



## kungfuthug (Sep 20, 2012)

I am trying to accumulate a Mecca of superb recordings. I have two very contrasting interpretations of #1 and want a little more.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have several complete cycles of Beethoven's symphonies.


Whoop-de-*******-doo.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

StlukesguildOhio- I have several complete cycles of Beethoven's symphonies.

couchie- Whoop-de-*******-doo.

Give me a f***-ing break, couchie. It's not like I would even begin to imagine that having more than one set of Beethoven's symphonies amounts to bragging rights. Especially when one considers how inexpensive they are today. We've had entire threads devoted to which Beethoven cycles members here own... and more than a few have a dozen or more. Or should I have been... unlike yourself... highly sensitive and said something like, "I'm quite familiar with several of cycles of Beethoven's complete symphonies."?

By the way... how many recordings of Wagner do you have?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Basically, I am not planning on buying another cycle. I want to purchase maybe another select Symphony #1.

Scanning through Amazon, I don't find many recordings of the Symphony # 1 apart from recordings of the entire cycle. There is one by George Szell paired with the 6th that is so grossly inexpensive (less than $4 US) that you couldn't possibly go wrong. I have heard Szell's 5th and 9th and found them both quite marvelous so I would presume that his recording of the First is likely to be just as fine.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Basically, I am not planning on buying another cycle. I want to purchase maybe another select Symphony #1.
> 
> Scanning through Amazon, I don't find many recordings of the Symphony # 1 apart from recordings of the entire cycle. There is one by George Szell paired with the 6th that is so grossly inexpensive (less than $4 US) that you couldn't possibly go wrong. I have heard Szell's 5th and 9th and found them both quite marvelous so I would presume that his recording of the First is likely to be just as fine.


Resisting boxes, I was in a similar boat years ago when 1 & 2 were the last to add. I didn't care for either being paired with later symphonies, so I looked for CDs with a 1 - 2 pairing. The 89/90 rec with CSO/Solti suited me for both, so the hunt quickly ended.

Checking Amazon, I see quite a few CD 1 - 2 pairings, incl. Dohnanyi, Zinman, Bruggen, HvK, Solti. Then again, if the previous poster downloads, then pairing/compilation is not a problem.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> By the way... how many recordings of Wagner do you have?


That is a different matter!
it is forbidden to all.

O wondrous-wounding
hallowed Spear!
I saw thee wielded
by unhallowed hand!

All too daring Amfortas, thus armed,
who could have prevented you
from vanquishing the sorcerer? -
Hard by the keep our hero was drawn away:
a woman of fearsome beauty bewitched him;
in her arms he lay intoxicated,
letting fall the Spear.
A deathly cry! I rushed in:
Klingsor, laughing, was vanishing from there,
having stolen the holy Spear.
Fighting, I guarned the king's flight;
but a wound burned him in the side;
this wound it is which never will heal.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought myself the von Karajan cycle when I was a teenager and listened to it over and over. I was often disappointed with live renditions of the Beethoven symphonies after that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> That is a different matter!
> it is forbidden to all.
> 
> O wondrous-wounding
> ...


In other words, Couchie has most Wagner recordings currently available.

Also, I love Beethoven symphony no. 1 too, especially John Eliot Gardiner's recording.


----------



## kungfuthug (Sep 20, 2012)

My favourite Beethoven symphonies are 1,2 and 9. I probably prefer his earlier symphonies because I am more familiar with them. I really have a passion for his piano sonatas especially. I also prefer his earlier sonatas to his later, but that could be for the same reason.


----------

